# Shop Fox W1410 Table saw Fence w/standard rails



## pintodeluxe

I had that saw too, and the stock fence wasn't the best. 
It seems like the zero clearance inserts were difficult to build for it too.
Glad you found a better fence solution.


----------



## Tedstor

Few things in a woodworkers life are more frustrating than a lousy TS fence. Been there, done that. I upgraded to a Delta T2. It a fantastic fence (no regrets), but admittedly, the shopfox looks slightly better. I like the tall fence height and it looks slightly easier to install. And the T-slot is a nice bonus. Definitely worth the extra $30 over the Delta.


----------



## NormG

It was suggested by someone I know who has the same TS as yours, that I get one for my Craftsman 28333 TS


----------



## Jim55

One thing I found curious is that there's a drill/no drill chart for the side of the fence. I guess that's where the stiffeners inside the sheathing is. Maybe that's normal, I don't know.


----------



## kklowell

I know that this is a very old post, but I just bought this fence new in the box and have installed it on my saw. I am having a problem with parallelism. When I slide the fence, the right front roller comes part way off the track and the back of the fence is about 1/4 of an inch out of parallel to the miter slow. I can't figure out how this can even happen. Do any of you that have this fence know what I need to do to cure it?


----------

